# Hiawatha Arrow



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks like a decent bike but can remember just a few years ago these in the $4500 range! I still think the seller is a bit optimistic. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-Arrow-vintage-rare-/111738659538?hash=item1a0424a2d2


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 9, 2015)

I think he is a bit optimistic to!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2015)

Just looked at it Shawn. I'm thinking $6.000-$8,000 on a good day. Still very nice.


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2015)

...........................


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh yes... he is very optimistic....LOL


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 9, 2015)

He's not optimistic, he's in California


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 9, 2015)

How about there has been a few over 10k that i know of that have changed hands.... Yes there have also been a few in the $6500 to $8k range too....Also i have seen one go for $4500...Rather then knock it hope i get it for those that have them... Ebay and PP get 15% that's $1500...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 9, 2015)

Wonder what it went for.


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 21, 2016)

SOLD!!!!!


----------

